# New to the Forum



## stoshu (Oct 8, 2012)

Been trolling the forum for a few weeks as I've been trying to get my 97 road worthy.

Here's a pic:










I'm still trying to get an issue I'm having with the O2 sensor figured out before I bring it in for an inspection.:lame:


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum stoshu.

Truck looks good. I really like the push bar. I've never seen a cap like that. At first glance, you think it's a Pathfinder.

You need to have an O2 sensor fixed to pass inspection? Where do you live, California?


----------



## stoshu (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks, yeah in NY you need to have the O2 sensors all working and no check engine light on.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok, so do they actually hook up the tailpipe and analyze the exhaust? Or do they dig deeper only because they see a CEL (check engine light)?

If it's the latter...I might have a temporary solution.

Disconnect your battery and leave it disconnected for several hours (at least overnight). This should turn your light off. Then, see how long it takes for the CEL to come on again. Immediately? 5 miles? 20 miles? 100 miles? See where I'm going here?

This might get you through your inspection if all they look for is a CEL. And it will give you wheels while you determine the cause of the CEL. Usually the CEL is emmisions activated. So, although Mother Earth won't be happy with you, your truck is still driveable.

Now, I'm certainly not suggesting your drive endlessly with the CEL on. I'm just saying it will buy you a little time to get to the bottom of the problem. Heck, it could be a loose gas cap that activated it.

BTW, I once knew a fella' with an old Ford Ranger. His CEL was on for 5 years. Truck worked great (well, perhaps not as great as it could've worked). It was a beater truck and he put a little tape over the CEL light...lol!

Good luck, man!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

You clear the codes, go to the inspection station, they tell you you're no good...
Why?
Because OBD has what they call "Readiness" flags that are set after the vehicle gets driven for X number of miles under Y number of conditions, and so on and so forth.
In short, you can clear the CEL, but you can't SET the Readiness flags, unless you drive the vehicle enough to set them.
If they aren't set, you don't pass.
Obviously I haven't talked to the guys that made the OBD standard itself, but I'm thinking they added those "Readiness flags" just for cases such as this.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

I see. So getting 'plugged in' must be part of every inspection then? The road worthiness inspections in my part of the world only cover mechanical safety issues (brakes, ball joints, suspension...). 

Or perhaps they only plug into someone who previously arrived with a CEL and they come back in a few days for a re-test with no CEL on?

Interesting. I know the cost of inspections here (done every two years) went up a few years ago when mechanics were forced to pull back brake drums to inspect shoes.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

meh...couldn't tell you if that covers about EVERY inspection out there or what...and I've never lived in a place that actually had inspections. Just going by what I've read about such things in various places and what I've learned from people I know.
But, I would assume they plug into everyone, regardless of CEL, and send them on their way (e.g. not passing) if they've got a CEL and/or the readiness flags aren't set.

Pulling brake drums? Wow...now they are getting a bit silly with it all...
Next thing you know they'll start taking oil samples and sending them out to make sure everybody is changing their oil on time...


----------



## stoshu (Oct 8, 2012)

I purchased a new O2 sensor on Ebay and I tried to get the old one out.... um... yeah it's still in there....... Can't get the old one out.


----------



## stoshu (Oct 8, 2012)

New O2 sensor went in, light still on. Any idea how long I would need to drive it for it to go off?


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

I wonder if the ECM has to be cleared with an OBD II reader?

You're sure the O2 sensor was the cause of the CEL being activated?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Either way it's gonna be about the same length of time. A few things in the OBD system will clear the code almost right away if they're fixed, others take awhile.
So, as stated above, I'd pull the codes again and make sure you've got the same code. At least then you'll know you don't have a different issue.

To clear a fault without using an OBDII reader, you have to put the ECM thru X number of "driving cycles" without an error. How long is a driving cycle? Depends how you drive...

AND even if you did clear the code using the OBDII reader, then you still have to set the readiness flags to get it to pass emissions, which requires you put the vehicle thru a "driving cycle".


----------



## buckdwn (Oct 17, 2012)

new to this site,man there are some guru sounding dudes on here and thats what i need...have 1993 4cyl 4x4 manual single cab supposably jumped time while the backyard mech. was in it i had him replace chain,tensioner,water pump,blah blah,he then bought a redone head,got it together and it sounded like diesel,he thought he got screwed on the head,got his money,well i meen my money back and took the original head and had it reworked,installed ,same friction thing,finally took it somewhere and the guy tracked it down to the ecu being done,im in calif. cannot find one,can send it back east hoping anyone would know someone here that rebuilds them,or maybe someone has one but there are very specific to the vehicle from my understanding


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

buckdwn said:


> new to this site,man there are some guru sounding dudes on here and thats what i need...have 1993 4cyl 4x4 manual single cab supposably jumped time while the backyard mech. was in it i had him replace chain,tensioner,water pump,blah blah,he then bought a redone head,got it together and it sounded like diesel,he thought he got screwed on the head,got his money,well i meen my money back and took the original head and had it reworked,installed ,same friction thing,finally took it somewhere and the guy tracked it down to the ecu being done,im in calif. cannot find one,can send it back east hoping anyone would know someone here that rebuilds them,or maybe someone has one but there are very specific to the vehicle from my understanding


BuckDwn ECM Info


----------



## stoshu (Oct 8, 2012)

Grug said:


> I wonder if the ECM has to be cleared with an OBD II reader?
> 
> You're sure the O2 sensor was the cause of the CEL being activated?


Nope, I'm not 100% sure it was the O2 sensor. This sensor was giving me the error code, so for a few $ on ebay I got a replacement one and did the work.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

try to clear the codes and see what (if anything) pops back up..
a drive cycle is driving to work/store, starting/stopping, hwy speed/surface street speed, etc


----------



## stoshu (Oct 8, 2012)

SPEEDO said:


> try to clear the codes and see what (if anything) pops back up..
> a drive cycle is driving to work/store, starting/stopping, hwy speed/surface street speed, etc


Yep, I 100% agree I would like to do that. The issue is I don't have an inspection sticker.... 

I do live in the country so I intend to take it out on some back roads tonight if I have a minute.


----------

